# NE Scotland Meet May/June 2013



## Derekh929

Ok planning to set up another meet at my place in Aberdeenshire, looking to possibly have Two surprise Guests:thumb: on hand for advice and to try some products, just at early stages.
Plans my new motor is due in the next three weeks new 3 series Estirol Blue II
We are going to Machine polish after i prep, and we are going to put Carpro DLUX on Grills and Coat car with either C Quartz Finest, to be done by Carpro approved Detailer:thumb: Also plan to do under bonnet DLUX , and try the interior protector.

Also im hopping to get a Auto Smart Vortex if available to demo on the day as i have a big 150ltr compressor we can use to try a few things with hopefully.

Also i will have my Dr Leather Liquid and Wipes out to try on your leather.

Test Drive the New Aeolus 901T Dryer

On the day we will get some new tips and learn some new things, game of Pool if you want, some good food well you can judge that , banter, best to have thick skin just in case. 

We will have Food laid on for lunch & Snacks

Plenty of parking onsite and need to see how much interest their is for a meet, thanks Derek

Meet Confirmed SATURDAY 18th MAY

Guests Mr Carpro UK , AKA Andy & CraigQQ Doing Demo's of the Carpro Range


If anyone interested stick your name on a list, thanks Derek


----------



## chrisc

ill post my vortex if you cant get your hands on one if that helps


----------



## Derekh929

chrisc said:


> ill post my vortex if you cant get your hands on one if that helps


Chris that's an excellent gesture will bear that in mind, i have someone meeting the local rep in next week or so to see if can sort something out, thanks Derek


----------



## AaronGTi

All the best with the meet Derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> All the best with the meet Derek :thumb:


Thanks Aaron your more than welcome up , i still have not got down to one with you guys yet as been a crazy year but will sometime in future


----------



## Will_G

I'll do my best to make this one Derek, not really fussed on date :thumb:

1. Will_G


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks will i will let everyone know nearer time the two VIP Guests that may be attending:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Depending on dates etc I'll try and make it. 

Gaz


----------



## Derekh929

Lone_Par said:


> Depending on dates etc I'll try and make it.
> 
> Gaz


Gaz most likely 25th of May just waiting on firming this up.thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Will have you any members you know in the shire or Aberdeen that would like to attend, let me know, thanks Derek


----------



## Will_G

I've sent a couple of PM's pointing people in direction of the thread :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> I've sent a couple of PM's pointing people in direction of the thread :thumb:


Thanks Will one Guest said ok to post up at weekend


----------



## Doug_M

June
June
June

You know my thoughts, otherwise i'll miss the party  lol


----------



## Kerr

Test drives of the new car too?


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Test drives of the new car too?


Yes I have an old Vaxhaul Viva lime green for test drives on the day:lol:


----------



## New Novice

I am in Aberdeenshire, depends on the day/date however. So let me know when and where....

Cheers.

NN


----------



## Derekh929

New Novice said:


> I am in Aberdeenshire, depends on the day/date however. So let me know when and where....
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> NN


Will keep you updated after i know what happening:thumb:


----------



## cotter

Might be able to make 25th if I can rearrange diary a bit Delboy, seeing as that's looking like most probable date. And I know who the special guest is..... :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Might be able to make 25th if I can rearrange diary a bit Delboy, seeing as that's looking like most probable date. And I know who the special guest is..... :lol:


I just hope my car arrives on time :thumb: would be good to have you along as an extra Detailer will be handy :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Up date on the guests well one is stonch Green Cable man and the other is in the red machine Bigade , I'm sure there may be disagreements on which is best:lol:


----------



## cotter

Derekh929 said:


> I just hope my car arrives on time :thumb: would be good to have you along as an extra Detailer will be handy :lol:


Calm down, im only coming for the bacon rolls, I'll be off duty! :lol:


----------



## MJI4742

Derek
As I am just round the corner I would love to pop round but the only dates I could manage would be the 18th or 19th of May.
Mikey


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Derek
> As I am just round the corner I would love to pop round but the only dates I could manage would be the 18th or 19th of May.
> Mikey


Might be pushing it for that dates as car due to dealer mid may , but you are welcome round any time , or if your not away working, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Calm down, im only coming for the bacon rolls, I'll be off duty! :lol:


Off duty :doublesho


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Off duty :doublesho


Meeting cancelled!!!!!!

Better get all that gear hidden Derek.


----------



## Kerr

I might pop along if I'm free. 

Got a million things to do and I'm already away the next few weekends. 

I won't even put a day forward to influence the decision as I'm far from certain. 

If the date suits I will hopefully pop along.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I might pop along if I'm free.
> 
> Got a million things to do and I'm already away the next few weekends.
> 
> I won't even put a day forward to influence the decision as I'm far from certain.
> 
> If the date suits I will hopefully pop along.


If the two VIP guest appear in Audi's will you manage to convert them:lol:


----------



## Audi m8

I'd quite fancy that, but just checked my rota & I'm offshore 25th May. Not to worry, another time eh! :thumb:

Hope your motor is delivered on time & you guys have a good day. 

Audi's ?? Now that interests me!


----------



## Derekh929

Audi m8 said:


> I'd quite fancy that, but just checked my rota & I'm offshore 25th May. Not to worry, another time eh! :thumb:
> 
> Hope your motor is delivered on time & you guys have a good day.
> 
> Audi's ?? Now that interests me!


Aye the oil industry is a great thing for this corner, but as an ex engineer on the trawlers you always seemed to be away when something was on, it might be changed yet subject to my guests being able to attend, if the dealer don't get there finger out:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Small update car arrived in UK , and awaiting transporter so may be early if they get my plate transferred in time


----------



## Derekh929

Spoke to the one of the site Sponsor's today APS Direct in Stornaway , he is down in Glasgow from early may so may be coming up to the meet.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok VIP Guest 1 Mr Carpro Uk AKA Andy , has said he will be attending the planned meet and will be on hand doing some product demo's and to help with Carpro related questions and advice. 
He may also like to prove a point to the other guest that the red bodied machine is best.
Should be a great day going by the last one, and Info on Guest 2 soon


----------



## Deeg

Derek,

I could possibly manage the early May date if you are having it then.

been slacking alot on the detailing fron but just put down a deposit on a new motor and want it in tip top condition.

I'll keep an eye on when the dates are.

Cheers

Deeg


----------



## Derekh929

Deeg said:


> Derek,
> 
> I could possibly manage the early May date if you are having it then.
> 
> been slacking alot on the detailing fron but just put down a deposit on a new motor and want it in tip top condition.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on when the dates are.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Deeg


Good to here from you Deeg and that would be great if you could manage , just awaiting dates for car delivery next week and will speak to Andy and the other to be named guest soon, thanks Derek


----------



## CarPro.UK

I'll be there guys- looking forward to it. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> I'll be there guys- looking forward to it. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy looking forward to it myself


----------



## Derekh929

Guest no 2 to be confirmed next week


----------



## Kerr

Are you expecting a big turnout for it to be worth companies turning up?


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Are you expecting a big turnout for it to be worth companies turning up?


Andy is a car detailing enthusiast, and promised as missed the last meet he would try to make it up for this one, Andy has traveled up to the NE corner a few times in past 
He is here for a good day out first of all, and to meet like minded members, but if you like the gear I'm sure he will get you some:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr guest 2 Has vast detailing experience and very knowledgable , and another top Bloke


----------



## Derekh929

Will get details on my car arrival date today so will set dates soon, then start a list, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Details of planned meet posted, thanks Derek


----------



## alan_mcc

Aye ill be there as long as its a weekend.


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Aye ill be there as long as its a weekend.


That's Great will update dates soon:thumb:


----------



## Mrizzle

I'd definitely be interested in coming along and learning a few tips. I'm keen but still very much an amateur. I'm in Costa del Deen. Whereabouts in the shire are you? I've subscribed to the thread and look forward to any updates.


----------



## Derekh929

Mrizzle said:


> I'd definitely be interested in coming along and learning a few tips. I'm keen but still very much an amateur. I'm in Costa del Deen. Whereabouts in the shire are you? I've subscribed to the thread and look forward to any updates.


Hi out in the Broch:thumb:


----------



## Mrizzle

Aaaah...splendid. :thumbup: I'm in Bridge of Don so I'm the right end of the city. I'll keep an eye out for more details!


----------



## Derekh929

Mrizzle said:


> Aaaah...splendid. :thumbup: I'm in Bridge of Don so I'm the right end of the city. I'll keep an eye out for more details!


I think may be another two at least from Aberdeen depending on the dates:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok car at dealers and await reg transfer to complete, and have PM'ed my Guests to see what date they can do and I will post it up and will start a list , thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Guest 2 confirmed CraigQQ very experienced detailer, that likes to say it as it is, and always willing to give advice. He is also coating mr car with a very Special coating

As for the Dates looks like we can do Sat 18th May, hopefully as most seem to be available then:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok time to start a list as seems enough keen on it as good to get a good turn out in NE Scotland for Andy & Craig 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Remember these guys are traveling 3.5 hours to be here so get your names down , and if for any reason you can't attended please let me know as I will be getting food for the day, and me Craig & Andy don't want to eat it all


----------



## MJI4742

Ok time to start a list as seems enough keen on it as good to get a good turn out in NE Scotland for Andy & Craig 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Cheers Derek I got your email.
Bet you can't wait.


----------



## Derekh929

Aye Mikey been waiting a few months just noticed your very nice new motor the last day


----------



## New Novice

Ok time to start a list as seems enough keen on it as good to get a good turn out in NE Scotland for Andy & Craig 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Cheers Derek I got your email.
Bet you can't wait.


----------



## Deeg

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for updating your attendance guy's


----------



## Derekh929

Will update times and stuff later, and what's planned, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Mr Carpro Uk has just confirmed all ok for 18th May, and is taking his Machines so you could have a try, also will demo some of the excellent car pro products on the day, i will sort out the food for lunch, so to avoid missing out on the day get your name updated , thanks Derek


----------



## Callummarshall

Can i come??


----------



## CraigQQ

Callummarshall said:


> Can i come??


Everyone is welcome :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Ok Mr Carpro Uk has just confirmed all ok for 18th May, and is taking his Machines so you could have a try, also will demo some of the excellent car pro products on the day, i will sort out the food for lunch, so to avoid missing out on the day get your name updated , thanks Derek


I will also have the Festool Twins, rap150 and rotex 125 to match Andy's Flex Twins, PE14-2 and VRG, 
Will most likely have another PE14-2 with me and a man to stick behind it and help out on the polishing as my sidekick Pedro is hoping to make it too.

We will be doing car pro demo's on the day, for anyone that isn't familar with car pro products we will demonstrate as many of them as we can. If there is a particular product you are wanting to see or try, say it here and I'll stock up for the day and do some demos and let you all have a play.

I'll be applying Cquartz Finest to Derek's new car, as much as I'd like to demo this to all who attend, due to health and safety I can't allow anyone in the garage without proper health and safety during application and removal.

I can however demo any other products from the Car Pro or Cquartz line outside of the silica coatings (CQuartz UK, DLUX, Cquartz and Finest)


----------



## CraigQQ

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9.
10.
11.
12.


Added you to the list Callum, will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.


----------



## Derekh929

Callum yes stick your name on the list and get Jammy along as well I think he is stoney way


----------



## Derekh929

Craig that sound brilliant Pedro as well great, and I suppose you will want to show Andy how the Festol achieves the best Gloss?


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Craig that sound brilliant Pedro as well great, and I suppose you will want to show Andy how the Festol achieves the best Gloss?


No need... he knows it


----------



## Derekh929

Just waiting on reply from we Al and Joe and a few other's Cotter can't manage he's tied up that day


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Just waiting on reply from we Al and Joe and a few other's Cotter can't manage he's tied up that day


I'll txt al later, he said he would likely make it and I think he preffered the weekend of the 18th over the 25th.

Cotters getting a bollocking now :lol: he always misses it!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> I'll txt al later, he said he would likely make it and I think he preffered the weekend of the 18th over the 25th.
> 
> Cotters getting a bollocking now :lol: he always misses it!


That's good Al said he would likely be down , you will have to work on Cotter:thumb:


----------



## Mrizzle

Unfortunately cannot make the 18th as I have a stagger. I'm sure it'll be a great day!


----------



## MJI4742

Thanks
Diane had to pick it up as I was offshore.
She has had it for two weeks now and I haven't driven it yet, Canna wait ti get home on Tuesday.


----------



## Derekh929

MJI4742 said:


> Thanks
> Diane had to pick it up as I was offshore.
> She has had it for two weeks now and I haven't driven it yet, Canna wait ti get home on Tuesday.


I drove next doors one , was great so many gadgets and had it out the road , very nice inside, as well, she will have it run in for you when you get home


----------



## Derekh929

Mrizzle said:


> Unfortunately cannot make the 18th as I have a stagger. I'm sure it'll be a great day!


Thanks for the update, never mind you may make the next one:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys if you want to attend the meet get your names on the list we will be doing lots of product demo's on the day and you are sure to learn a lot


----------



## Mrizzle

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for the update, never mind you may make the next one:thumb:


Definitely! Hope you get a day as nice as today and that you all have a great one.


----------



## Derekh929

Mrizzle said:


> Definitely! Hope you get a day as nice as today and that you all have a great one.


Well with all the poor weather we are due a good one so let hope so :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Sat 18th May May meet date list below 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9.
10.
11.
12.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.


----------



## Derekh929

10 days to go , for the NE Scotland Meet Guys and Girls


----------



## Derekh929

Sat 18th May May meet date list below 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.
11.
12.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.

Another added to list and two i await reply from, only 9 days to go


----------



## Derekh929

Ok if anyone was wanting info on the meet but did not wish to post , please just send me a PM if any questions:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Sat 18th May May meet date list below 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.
11.
12.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.
I await reply from two, and only 8 days to go


----------



## alan_mcc

what sort of times we talking?


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> what sort of times we talking?


Alan I will confirm this soon after I speak to Andy and Craig , but you are welcome down anytime on the Saturday Al:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Al is Joe coming down with you? And did your here from Neil , we probably burt him out the last time with all the work he did


----------



## JenJen

Is there a small space for wee old me?? Just for a hour to say hi as ill have the youngest member of the group with me aka baby brodiebear.


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Is there a small space for wee old me?? Just for a hour to say hi as ill have the youngest member of the group with me aka baby brodiebear.


Hi Jen if you feel up to it yes your are well along, I did not PM you as was aware you had tough time with Brodie and yes Brodie welcome along as well


----------



## Derekh929

Sat 18th May May meet date list below 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.JenJen +_Brodiebear, with a DW Youngest Meet apperance record for sure
11.
12.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.

Still some space guys and girls i can up the list slightly if need be


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys and girls and Babies 7 days to go, still spaces for anyone to come along to learn and get tips from the Pro's and demo's and best of all it is Free and so is food , but may ask you to help:thumb:


----------



## andy_ad567

ok i will be up foor this but my car may not be quite up to standard as i get home from offshore on the friday so wont have much time to prep. use my motor if you wish haha. put me down i will be there if home in time. were exactly are you Derek


----------



## Derekh929

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.JenJen +_Brodiebear, with a DW Youngest Meet apperance record for sure
11. andy_ad567
12.
13.
14.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.

Updated list couple of extra spaces:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

andy_ad567 said:


> ok i will be up foor this but my car may not be quite up to standard as i get home from offshore on the friday so wont have much time to prep. use my motor if you wish haha. put me down i will be there if home in time. were exactly are you Derek


Andy sent you a PM, we won't judge your car on arrival , my mini ain't to hot at present, and look forward to meeting you if your home ontime:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok any other Aberdeen or Shire & Moray members looking to attend the meet? Should be a good day


----------



## Kerr

I would attend but I'm not up in Aberdeen when it is going on.

I'm sure it will be a good day.

We should organise a day in the pub to relax everyone before we start comparing shiny cars next time.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I would attend but I'm not up in Aberdeen when it is going on.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a good day.
> 
> We should organise a day in the pub to relax everyone before we start comparing shiny cars next time.


Sounds like a plan or the place in Inverurie for Sunday breakfast that they do for Petrol heads:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok 7 days to go ,any other Aberdeen or Shire & Moray members looking to attend the meet? Should be a good day


----------



## Derekh929

Ok 7 days to go ,any other Aberdeen or Shire & Moray members looking to attend the meet? Should be a good day, thanks Derek


----------



## Mrizzle

Derekh929 said:


> Sounds like a plan or the place in Inverurie for Sunday breakfast that they do for Petrol heads:thumb:


The Fennel V8 breakfast...it's ace!


----------



## alan_mcc

Joseph isn't coming like I said, I don't know Neils username otherwise Id ask him?


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Joseph isn't coming like I said, I don't know Neils username otherwise Id ask him?


Alan Neil is Singlespeed but sent PM but no answer think we killed him with all the work he did the last time, would be great to have him along as great guy


----------



## Derekh929

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273838&page=13

Link above of the last NE Scotland to see what went on


----------



## Will_G

If anyone is wanting a lift from the 'deen then give me a shout


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> If anyone is wanting a lift from the 'deen then give me a shout


Very nice jesture Will:thumb:


----------



## Soapie

Derekh929 said:


> Ok 7 days to go ,any other Aberdeen or Shire & Moray members looking to attend the meet? Should be a good day


Room for another should be good to go


----------



## Derekh929

Yes soapie you are very welcome along it will be in the Broch , I will PM details nearer time, Will G was offering people a run from Aberdeen if you are in that direction


----------



## Derekh929

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.JenJen +_Brodiebear, with a DW Youngest Meet apperance record for sure
11. andy_ad567
12. Soapie
13.
14.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys and girls, 6 Days to go , and had planned not to drive it a lot till the meet that went out the window yesterday had a few very spirited runs

Still a few spaces left so get your name down so you don't miss out:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Naughty naughty Del!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Naughty naughty Del!


:lol: I bottled it has to try the performance brakes and Adaptive suspension, and gearbox setting and handling:thumb:, got my new grills and Silvision bulbs fitted and the colour is fantastic, I think the dealer had just waxed it so sign of any marring , just the usual BM orange peal, and a couple of dust specs under paint on bonnet


----------



## EthanCrawford

Well suppose I will be up for a noise Derek got BA Stores working weekend on as well but mostly attending on Sunday so will pop up for a bit haven't been to a meet in ages! What time you starting?


----------



## alan_mcc

Looking forward to this

Got this week off work so will make sure to have the SRi looking all bonny. If that's possible. Haha


----------



## Derekh929

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Deeg (+ son maybe)
7. Callum Marshall
8. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
9. Alan_mcc
10.JenJen +_Brodiebear, with a DW Youngest Meet apperance record for sure
11. andy_ad567
12. Soapie
13. Ethan Crawford 
14.
15.

will be good to see all of you who are able to make it along.

Only 6 days to go guys


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> Well suppose I will be up for a noise Derek got BA Stores working weekend on as well but mostly attending on Sunday so will pop up for a bit haven't been to a meet in ages! What time you starting?


That's great Ethan, got the ST done? See you Sat will PM everyone the details:thumb:, looking forward to seeing this ST


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Looking forward to this
> 
> Got this week off work so will make sure to have the SRi looking all bonny. If that's possible. Haha


Thats good Al , better have the SRI looking good:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Me Andy and Pete are aiming for 10am arrival


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Me Andy and Pete are aiming for 10am arrival


Thanks for the update Craig, got the garage all nice ready and food planned out, look forward to see you Andy then and meeting Pete.


----------



## Deeg

Derek,

Late call off I'm afraid.

Works gearing up to be a sh1tter this week.

Dont want to have to cancel too late so think I better do it now in preparation

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice

6. Callum Marshall
7. Pedro (with Craig and Andy, he's a member here but I don't remember his username lol)
8. Alan_mcc
9.JenJen +_Brodiebear, with a DW Youngest Meet apperance record for sure
10. andy_ad567
11. Soapie
12. Ethan Crawford 
13.
14.


----------



## Derekh929

Deeg that's the way it goes sometimes, will give you a shout for the next one, thanks for letting me know, all the best Derek

Ok guys and girls still time to get you names down for NE Scotland Meet on Saturday 18th May


----------



## Derekh929

Ok 5 days to go know guys and girls, still room for a couple more if you want to come along, should be a great day


----------



## CarPro.UK

Got my Flex Case packed with both the VRG and the Rotary! Contents include the new CarPro foam pads and the soon to be released CarPro Finishing Polish for you guys to try first! 

See you Saturday! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> Got my Flex Case packed with both the VRG and the Rotary! Contents include the new CarPro foam pads and the soon to be released CarPro Finishing Polish for you guys to try first!
> 
> See you Saturday! :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Andy that's sounds Fantastic , look forward to that, did you get my final list of stuff I needed you to take for me


----------



## petefinlay9

Looking forward to the road trip and meeting you Derek . Also seeing this awesome garage . The red cable team rule :buffer:


----------



## Derekh929

petefinlay9 said:


> Looking forward to the road trip and meeting you Derek . Also seeing this awesome garage . The red cable team rule :buffer:


Aha so it's Pete aka Pedro I had seen you in the thread and did not know it was you, was away to PM you inviting you to the meet:lol:
Look forward to meeting you Saturday and I'm sure Craig may wish question your last sentence:lol:


----------



## petefinlay9

Yup it's pedro  . Me and Andy , red army haha .


----------



## Derekh929

petefinlay9 said:


> Yup it's pedro  . Me and Andy , red army haha .


So that means you are Aberdeen supporters, as they are the Red Army:thumb: , see you Sat , better not tell Craig been out for a few more spirreted runs, said I would not use it a lot this week


----------



## Callummarshall

I'm coming up from Stonehaven if anyone wants to jump in with me!


----------



## CraigQQ

Don't worry Del, I'm gonna burn pedro's flex tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Don't worry Del, I'm gonna burn pedro's flex tomorrow! :lol:


So that's how you Green Cable boys beat the Flex team your burn there machines:lol: Have to admit the green cable is very smooth machine, but i need to see the difference on my car to decied which fence im on


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Guys & Girls confirmed so far 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Callum Marshall
7. Petefinlay9- Craig's Boss
8. Alan_mcc
9.JenJen +_Brodiebear
10. andy_ad567- If home from offshore Friday
11. Soapie
12. Ethan Crawford- Afternoon
13.
14. 

Still 2 places so don't miss out , only 5 days to go


----------



## Derekh929

Updated list 

Ok Guys & Girls confirmed so far 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Callum Marshall
7. Petefinlay9- Craig's Boss
8. Alan_mcc
9.JenJen +_Brodiebear
10. andy_ad567- If home from offshore Friday
11. Soapie
12. Ethan Crawford- Afternoon
13. Graeme- Ethan's Mate
14. 

Ok just 1 space left unless anyone drops out,so don't miss out , only 4 days to go


----------



## CraigQQ

Haha.. did you add Craig's Boss next to pedro's name? 

He gets bullied.. I own him when he's working for me :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Haha.. did you add Craig's Boss next to pedro's name?
> 
> He gets bullied.. I own him when he's working for me :lol:


You have picked it up wrong meant to be Pete is your Boss lol


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys and girls just 3 days to go till the meet and looks like a may have finally tracked down a new Vortex machine, been hard to get one for the meet.
Let's hope its a nice day if not we will just make the best of it, see you all Sat, and look forward to meeting new members i have not met yet.


----------



## Derekh929

Looks like we may have another one for the meet Cotter:thumb: will confirm soon just knew he would not miss out if food on the go, just hope he remembers his Boiler Suit for all the work


----------



## AMDetails

Going to miss this guys. sorry.

But will have to make a meet soon. Just mental busy.


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> Going to miss this guys. sorry.
> 
> But will have to make a meet soon. Just mental busy.


Better that way though glad you are very busy good to here:thumb:, when the next one happens you are welcome down, Have you seen Neil of late with the blue Twingo i triend to contact him to invite him down if he wanted, we may have scared him off as he did most of the work the last time:lol:


----------



## AMDetails

I will make one Derek. ha

Might even host at HQ but to be honest your detailing garage looks better than my professional unit ha

I will speak to one of the locals and happily supply some things for you all to play with.

Alan


----------



## Derekh929

AMDetails said:


> I will make one Derek. ha
> 
> Might even host at HQ but to be honest your detailing garage looks better than my professional unit ha
> 
> I will speak to one of the locals and happily supply some things for you all to play with.
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan yes will have to catch up sometime in future, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

Updated list 

Ok Guys & Girls confirmed so far 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Callum Marshall
7. Petefinlay9- Craig's Boss
8. Alan_mcc
9.JenJen +_Brodiebear
10. andy_ad567- If home from offshore Friday
11. Soapie
12. Ethan Crawford- Afternoon
13. Graeme- Ethan's Mate
14. 

Cotter Maybe joining us as well

Ok just 1 space left unless anyone drops out,so don't miss out , only 2 days to go


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just checked the forcast, hope they are wrong as usually are, but better take some wet weather gear as a bit of rain won't hurt.
Will be able to do some inside demo's as well, any questions give me a shout.

Also i have had a few that are coming ask if Andy could take some Carpro stuff up for them so if in stock and you require anything for the day, let me know by PM and i will forward onto to Andy, as would save on postage cost's. Iron X and Carpro Mitt, Eraser , just a few of my favorites, but there is many more


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Guys the New Auto Smart Vortex has been picked up and will be with me for Sat 12oclock so you will see it in action


----------



## Kerr

I'm still in Aberdeenshire through spirit (well ok beer).

Brewdog Camden Town London.










Sink the bismark, Tactical nuclear penguin, AB13 and Hardcore IPA.

The beer down here is rotten so back to the Aberdeenshire stuff.


----------



## Derekh929

:lol: aye to very clever marketing men and brewers run brew dog why oh why fraserburgh let them move to Ellon I do not know I would every couciler.
That collection will mean one stocking sore head Friday:lol:

Enjoy your weekend, and you might have pollished yr shoes:driver:


----------



## Derekh929

New car Foamed, washed, Iron x , de tar, wash, Clay , Wash , Dry and in garage ready to Machine on Sat


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: aye to very clever marketing men and brewers run brew dog why oh why fraserburgh let them move to Ellon I do not know I would every couciler.
> That collection will mean one stocking sore head Friday:lol:
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, and you might have pollished yr shoes:driver:


Cheeky git.

My shoes are shiny.

It really is the reflection off the floor as even I had to look twice to make sure they weren't soaking with beer.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Cheeky git.
> 
> My shoes are shiny.
> 
> It really is the reflection off the floor as even I had to look twice to make sure they weren't soaking with beer.


Only kidding just checking how much beer you had:thumb: have a good weekend, spare a thought I did 4 hours on new car prep tonight I'm frozen stiff


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Only kidding just checking how much beer you had:thumb: have a good weekend, spare a thought I did 4 hours on new car prep tonight I'm frozen stiff


Cheers.

I hope all goes well tomorrow.

We're just back after a long day.

I can't find the switch for the bridge into the car park. Some inconsiderate person has left the lights on.










I enjoy London. Great place only let down by the location, costs, cleanliness and the people.

It is strangely appealing but I'd never want to live here.

Night guys. Have a good day tomorrow. Xxxxxx


----------



## Derekh929

Great pick Kerr, you must have got back sober, I love London been a good few times and always do something different. I will be down this year when I fly down to Goodwood


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Guys & Girls confirmed so far 

1. Craig QQ
2. Andy (CarproUk)
3. Will_G
4. MJI4742
5. New Novice
6. Callum Marshall
7. Petefinlay9- Craig's Boss
8. Alan_mcc
9.JenJen +_Brodiebear
10. andy_ad567- If home from offshore Friday
11. Soapie
12. Ethan Crawford- Afternoon
13. Graeme- Ethan's Mate
14. 

Cotter Maybe joining us as well

Ok just 1 space left unless anyone drops out,so don't miss out , only 1 day to go


----------



## alan_mcc

Fine wee jobby for someone tomorrow. Clean my windscreen in and out! Rainx'd the outside and cleaned the inside and made a right **** of it cos I never used a glass cloth.

See you's the morn


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Fine wee jobby for someone tomorrow. Clean my windscreen in and out! Rainx'd the outside and cleaned the inside and made a right **** of it cos I never used a glass cloth.
> 
> See you's the morn


:lol: this is na a car washing club as next door called it the last time
:lol: see you tomorrow morning to get Alfie Cheyne Blue looking nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Looking like i will need the heater on in the garage the morn, and we can do a demo in the Log Cabin as well, all food ready and set up in the Cabin , see you all tomorrow


----------



## Will_G

Sounds good Derek :thumb:

Will see you tomorrow with Callum


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Sounds good Derek :thumb:
> 
> Will see you tomorrow with Callum


Thats great better take a thick Jacket, oh i forgot you stay in Aberdeen so won't be a problem, glad Callum gave you a shout


----------



## Derekh929

Ok today's the big day, that's me getting your Dinner ready and setting up stuff for today , see you soon , just text me if need any info this morning, no rain so far just misty


----------



## RichardM

How did it go today Derek? Still waiting for pics of the new beast


----------



## Derekh929

RichardM said:


> How did it go today Derek? Still waiting for pics of the new beast


:lol: still in the Garage , been a very long day and rained most of Day Richard got all car done only the 3 Wheels to coat Sun and DLUX on lower grill and under bonnet , then some sunshine to get some pics, had a great day 14 of us in total i think been whirlwind , but great meet , had a good day with wide variety of like minded guys, just hope someone took plenty of pics , will try to get a write up this week:thumb:


----------



## Will_G

Cheers for the hospitality Derek it was a fair spread for lunch!

Good day with Andy, Craig and Petes advice. Some nice expensive toys on show too. Sorry I didn't get any pics other than the ones in your camera.


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Cheers for the hospitality Derek it was a fair spread for lunch!
> 
> Good day with Andy, Craig and Petes advice. Some nice expensive toys on show too. Sorry I didn't get any pics other than the ones in your camera.


Thanks Will good to see you again and great day I had with all the demos and a fantastic finish on my motor, and I think will 14 of us nearly double the number of the last meet


----------



## Soapie

Thanks Derek for a great day, the perfect host plenty food n drink on tap, nice to put names to faces, really good turn out looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Derekh929

Soapie said:


> Thanks Derek for a great day, the perfect host plenty food n drink on tap, nice to put names to faces, really good turn out looking forward to the next one.


Thanks Soapie , will give you a shout for the next one glad you had a good day


----------



## Derekh929

Well where do i start, first great turnout thanks, and Craig, Andy & Pete started out a 6.30am for 3.5 hour drive to be at meet, well my car looks fantastic due to the graft of Craig, Andy & Pete machined the whole car, and coated in Finest wow, and all the others that help, very pleased with the Demo's and the good crack and every body new i meet all welcome back next time we have an event.
Thanks to all for coming and making it a great meet, everyone seemed to gel very well, good to Meet Soapie, New Novice , Callum , Graeme, hope i have not missed any one off. Very very pleased Craig & Andy & Pete for all your help and advice & hard graft it is very well appreciated


----------



## JenJen

Sorry we didnt make it brodie hasnt been well the last few days and being out in the cold is the last thing he needed but I did pass on hugs to ll via Craig. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Derekh929

JenJen said:


> Sorry we didnt make it brodie hasnt been well the last few days and being out in the cold is the last thing he needed but I did pass on hugs to ll via Craig. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


Jen i hope Brodie is better , soon , and will give a shout the next time for sure, have good lot of pics and will do a write up when i catch my breath, all the best Derek


----------



## New Novice

Derek just a quick message to say thanks for a fab day. 
Great to see demos and ask a lot of questions, got a lot of answers and great information. Please also thank you wife for the great spread of food, much appreciated.
NN


----------



## Callummarshall

Again cheers for today Derek, had a great time and everyone was very friendly and welcoming!
Thanks for all the hospitality, food and banter.

I hope andy made it back in time for hi dinner reservation!!


----------



## Derekh929

New Novice said:


> Derek just a quick message to say thanks for a fab day.
> Great to see demos and ask a lot of questions, got a lot of answers and great information. Please also thank you wife for the great spread of food, much appreciated.
> NN


Glad you enjoyed it and had a great day, very nice motor, pity I did not get time to Have a good look at it, my wife was thinking it was good here getting the credit for the food spread, when it was me that did it and my mum made the pasta :thumb: welcome back anytime NN


----------



## alan_mcc

Food was spot on, fit else can I say

:thumb:

:lol: cheers Derek for the day, gutted I had to leave early


----------



## CraigQQ

Best meet I've been to, Thanks for the tremendous hospitality Del, as always, perfect host.. and wow.. what a lunch! we were well fed! could barely move after lunch haha!!

It was a great atmosphere thanks to all the guys who turned up, even in the rain! 
Just a bunch of lads who were genuinely interested in what we had to say, the products, the demo's and detailing in general. Good laughs, like old friends :thumb:

Thanks to Ethan for the run in the ST as well.. quite impressed.

I didn't take any photos, as I left my camera in petes car in fife lol.. but did get this on my phone.

A dyed in the wool Flex lover.. converted to the ways of the ROTEX!! he loves it! 








He now knows Festool is for real detailers 

It's a shame it was raining, or we could have let some of the guys have a play with the machines on the Golf.. which left beading like a champ after the hyrdo20 demo's

I'll be sure to make the next one as well! Andy, Pedro and Me all agreed it was the best one yet.. all thanks to the people


----------



## petefinlay9

Derek , what a great day yesterday . Me , Craig and Andy all had a fantastic day and the hospitality was absolutely superb . Thanks to all the guys who came and was great to meet use all . Already looking forward to the next one . Your car is looking awesome with one of the best garages I've seen . 

Cheers again
Pedro 
Team dynamic


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Best meet I've been to, Thanks for the tremendous hospitality Del, as always, perfect host.. and wow.. what a lunch! we were well fed! could barely move after lunch haha!!
> 
> It was a great atmosphere thanks to all the guys who turned up, even in the rain!
> Just a bunch of lads who were genuinely interested in what we had to say, the products, the demo's and detailing in general. Good laughs, like old friends :thumb:
> 
> Thanks to Ethan for the run in the ST as well.. quite impressed.
> 
> I didn't take any photos, as I left my camera in petes car in fife lol.. but did get this on my phone.
> 
> A dyed in the wool Flex lover.. converted to the ways of the ROTEX!! he loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He now knows Festool is for real detailers
> 
> It's a shame it was raining, or we could have let some of the guys have a play with the machines on the Golf.. which left beading like a champ after the hyrdo20 demo's
> 
> I'll be sure to make the next one as well! Andy, Pedro and Me all agreed it was the best one yet.. all thanks to the people


Wow Craig Best Meet you have been to that's some accolade from a seasoned meet goer, that comment made the effort even more worth it, so this mean's i will have to work harder the next time to top it:thumb:
But as you say great bunch of guy's and great advice from you Andy , and Pete learned loads and will be using this tips next week.
Long haul for you guy's and that's what made it a great meet having you guy's there to do a fantastic job on my motor Wow, got pics when sun finally came out. That's not a Festool in Pete's hand is it , don't believe it, but i'm sure i seen you with a Flex? if will have to check my photo's Maybe not:buffer:
Some pic's will be up shortly and i think the NE Scotland meet has got a good base for us to move it forward and make it more often if that's whats wanted, and demand is there. may need a help from some of the visitors for the next one if we are going to eclipse this one as even though a whirlwind and the day disappeared as you say everyone gelled well and was very interested in all the action.


----------



## Derekh929

petefinlay9 said:


> Derek , what a great day yesterday . Me , Craig and Andy all had a fantastic day and the hospitality was absolutely superb . Thanks to all the guys who came and was great to meet use all . Already looking forward to the next one . Your car is looking awesome with one of the best garages I've seen .
> 
> Cheers again
> Pedro
> Team dynamic


Thank's Pete for all your hard graft and coming up even though you had been working all night before hand , top bloke and great crack, and some very good tips, welcome up anytime, thanks spend a lot of time in garage so try to keep it good, see you at the next meet i will see if can do one before winter set's in , if enough demand that is:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Oh yes Del.. you need to top this one next time.. no slacking! 

Don't let the best meet ever comment go to your head and start coasting on autopilot 
Not sure you could top the food though.. your Wife and Mother done brilliantly! it's a shame you didn't make any of it  

haha!


----------



## Derekh929

Ok taster before i get some pics up , so we went from a very busy spell in first pic to the third taster pic more to come soon





Wow just a sneak peak when sun came out briefly still overcast but wow , stunning finish guys, thanks a million


----------



## CraigQQ

okay.. who added Craig's Flex to the tags? own up... you must die! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Here we go i will do some reviews in each section later in week as very busy start to the week , but here is some of the pic's that made the meet the Best Craig , Andy & Pete had been to, the turnout was excellent and made it all worthwhile for sure.

First up Andy mr Carpro uk doing DLUX Demo , and i finished the other 3 today looking great



Callum on the Aeolus Turbo it seemed well recieved and excellent as got hot air fuction , just like me the wife says



Darth Vader , oh know it's Craig taking sensible measures for the Finest



Andy hard at work



Iron X doing a great job on new wheels



Craig Doing Demo on engine plastic, came up fantastic , well pleased





A Member had at work beffing excess residue



Is that a Flex i see in the man's hands i wonder if he was trying to pull the brushes out of it so Pete had to use the Festool.



Getting ready to machine



My new toy getting a demo, love the vortex Craig said i did not need one for 5 car's so i thought i would buy one LOL so next time is going to say i need one



A members motor getting a clean in case next door thinks its mine very tidy ST



The Pro's in action



A man on a washing mission we learned alot even at wash stage From Craig & Andy, quick some one call the RSPCA where did that man get the mitt from



Demo Golf seemed to be big talking point



Andy giving his advice on best wash tips to save marring paint



Pete with his favorite machine of the day, doing a power of work



Coming along nicely





To men flat out maching



Alan on phoning his blon again he most be in love



Just a few to start with will get the result up soon got a few shots when sun came out at supper time, thanks to all again for a great meet and for Craig, Andy and Pete being on hand to give us some great knowledge and tips



Some of Carpro's new products in action, the left side of the bonnet did not like water after that was applied


----------



## Derekh929

Here is just a few pic's that don't do justice to the stunning finish due to the sun hiding behind clouds ,hope you like. Thank's to the Three amigo's 
When the weather improves i plan to do a shoot to show of the finish as it deserves



















My new tool for applying DLUX in hard to reach places Patent soon to be applied





























Wheels and Calipers Finished in DLUX, i love the Stuff , Totally hooked covering everything in it


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> okay.. who added Craig's Flex to the tags? own up... you must die! :lol:


ah yes i did notice that, i wonder who would think of doing this:lol: i have no idea


----------



## Mrizzle

Looks and sounds like it was a VERY successful meet..despite the weather. Hopefully I can make it next time. 

Oh...and your new motor looks AWESOME Derek!!! I love that M sport blue!! :thumbup:


----------



## Derekh929

Mrizzle said:


> Looks and sounds like it was a VERY successful meet..despite the weather. Hopefully I can make it next time.
> 
> Oh...and your new motor looks AWESOME Derek!!! I love that M sport blue!! :thumbup:


Thanks for that yes there will be a next one hopefully this year if demand in there, and i can trail Craig, Andy & Pete up again. I think due to turn out this time it has made me want to , put a bit more thought and effort in to make this more regular event, but without have a good bunch of like minded guy's come along the meet is not what it was, look forward to meeting you on the next one for sure:thumb: And i always wanted that colour in e36 M3 so had to have that colour this time


----------



## CraigQQ

Great photo's Derek, shame I'm in so many of them!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Great photo's Derek, shame I'm in so many of them!


Thanks ,Alway's have to have one of the main men in the pic's :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

One thing to say Craig you're a braw lawdie

Looked a grear meet lads I'll need to come to the next one.


----------



## New Novice

Car looks FAB!

By the way, I was NOT washing the Golf with a dead sheep, just looks like it!.
Great mitt.

NN


----------



## Derekh929

New Novice said:


> Car looks FAB!
> 
> By the way, I was NOT washing the Golf with a dead sheep, just looks like it!.
> Great mitt.
> 
> NN


Glad that's been cleared up :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> One thing to say Craig you're a braw lawdie
> 
> Looked a grear meet lads I'll need to come to the next one.


Yes great day it was Aaron , will have to consider another before end of year, or when summer comes:lol: it may be a long wait for that


----------



## CarPro.UK

Wow- what a day yesterday was!

A huge thanks to Derek for hosting. The garage, the 'shed', the food, the stories, and the car were all tremendous! A great thanks to everyone else who I met on the day- and especially to those who spoke a bit slower so I could understand their accent! :lol:

Derek- I hope you are pleased with the car as I know Craig, Pete and I were delighted with it even though it was already in great condition when we arrived! :thumb:

The Hydro2 demonstration went down very well, so a big thanks for supplying a car with ZERO protection on it! :lol: :thumb:

I hope people got something out of the day and here's to the next one! 

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> Wow- what a day yesterday was!
> 
> A huge thanks to Derek for hosting. The garage, the 'shed', the food, the stories, and the car were all tremendous! A great thanks to everyone else who I met on the day- and especially to those who spoke a bit slower so I could understand their accent! :lol:
> 
> Derek- I hope you are pleased with the car as I know Craig, Pete and I were delighted with it even though it was already in great condition when we arrived! :thumb:
> 
> The Hydro2 demonstration went down very well, so a big thanks for supplying a car with ZERO protection on it! :lol: :thumb:
> 
> I hope people got something out of the day and here's to the next one!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy glad you guys had a great day as well it passed so quick , feed back from people that came was great, and i am verey very pleased with my car
Ii hope you guy's will be keen to come up on the next one if we can get the same turn out it could try to make it another fantastic day, thanks again to all thre of you for your no barred approach to advice and help in all area's and the guys that turned up all seemed to gel with great atmosphere


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guy's , I will be giving you all a shout again the back end of summer, as Andy, Craig, and Pete seem as keen as me for another meet before winter, so are you keen?


----------



## Doug_M

If you make it when im at home yes... Lol


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> If you make it when im at home yes... Lol


:lol: Aye that's the problem in this corner difficult with dates , so many working in oil industry, you have been unlucky, I'm sure you will make the next one.
You will soon be hame for a few weeks though


----------



## Doug_M

Yeah might be crew changing early and getting home sunday for 31 days  hehe


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Yeah might be crew changing early and getting home sunday for 31 days  hehe


31 days sounds good to me enjoy your time off:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M

I'll have to come down with them bike racks and a gander at the new beasty!


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> I'll have to come down with them bike racks and a gander at the new beasty!


That's what to do Doug , could only power wash today as no chemicals till it bonds , next weekend if fine i plan to shot a couple of coats of rload on then , off for some pic's if the sun comes out again


----------



## Doug_M

Goodstuff! Sounds good. Give you a shout.


----------



## CarPro.UK

Derekh929 said:


> That's what to do Doug , could only power wash today as no chemicals till it bonds , next weekend if fine i plan to shot a couple of coats of rload on then , off for some pic's if the sun comes out again


You'll only need pressure wash with these fine coatings for a 99% clean! 

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> You'll only need pressure wash with these fine coatings for a 99% clean!
> 
> Andy


 found that out yesterday, brilliant the, dust blew of the wheels:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guy's for the next meet we are in the look out for large car bonnet with decent paint thickness, I will make stand, German hard paint would be good, thanks Derek


----------

